# Can't  Ã„Â°nstall FreeBSD 7.2



## HackWolf (Sep 30, 2012)

*Can't  Ä°nstall FreeBSD 7.2*

One of  my server  which I am  trying to setup FreeBSD 7.2.
I can't partition hardisks.

Mainbord and  other system which are win 7 Centos 5.5 works correctly but can't install FreeBSD. What can I do?

Thanks.


----------



## HackWolf (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2012)

FreeBSD 7.2 is long past end of life, and support for the last 7.x version, 7.4, ends in about six months.  Please try a newer version.  FreeBSD 9.x is nice, and prerelease versions of FreeBSD 9.1 are available now.


----------

